# Looking for boating buddy's



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking for a few people for up coming season to split gas bill's. I got all fishing and safety gear covered. will mostly be doing rock fishing out of rod and reel in calvert county MD but would also like offshore trips in oc. My boat is a 24" center console 250 yamaha and 150gal fuel tank. Offshore trips would be up to 3 people bay trips up to 4 boat can hold more but don't like that many on fishing. Just hit me up in a pm


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will pm you, thanks.


----------

